# FUSION embroidery? New type of application? or just a patch?



## kentpyper (Feb 19, 2009)

There is a company who is offering "fusion" embroidery along with traditional embroidery. It looks like they make the fusion embroidery like a patch and put a heat adhesive on the back so you can heat press the item on whatever you want.

My question is, is this a NEW process or just a new name for selling a patch? I sent off for some samples to be sent to me and their website shows a pretty slick example that looks just like the item was directly embroidered on.

If this a new process, how do they do it? Maybe they laser cut the edge to make it flush without having a big border....???

Does anyone know how to put the heat adhesive on the back? Where does one get the adhesive.

I noticed looking at some of the samples that this will not look great for every image as lettering has to have a background in order to hold it in place where, in normal embroidery of course, you don't.

Here is where I found the samples http://www.mainstsun.com/Fusion Embroidery.htm


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not new. The embroidery is done on a washaway/tearaway and then adhesive is applied to the back. It can be purchased in many places. They sell them at quilt shows along with shirts to put them on. I think there is a company called Colman and Company that sells the adhesive.


----------



## kentpyper (Feb 19, 2009)

I went to coleman...... and i found a heat roll that I think you put your embroidery patch on then use a hot knife to trace around the patch. I assume one side of the heat adhesive film is sticky and holds to the embroidery until set by the heat press. Is this what you were talking about or is there a liquid i can "paint" on the back of the embroidery, let it dry then press......????


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Don't think there is a paint on. Call or email them. I am sure they will advise you as to what product to use and the procedure to do them.


----------

